# Fonts erstellen



## SELLOSO (11. Dezember 2001)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe letztens gelesen, dass man mit Corel Draw 8 auch Fonts erstellen kann. Mit PhotoPaint kenne ich mich bestens aus, doch mit Draw rein gar nicht.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein Tutorial empfehlen, indem die Erstellung von Fonts erklärt wird?

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Alles Gute

SELLOSO


----------



## Shiivva (11. Dezember 2001)

http://www.mccannas.com/type/type.htm
http://www.designer.com/focus/articles/fonts/fontsall_print.htm
http://www.csupomona.edu/~jcclark/fonts/fontinst.html


----------



## AciDemon (8. Februar 2002)

ansonsten stehts auch im handbuch


----------

